# How I manage my Keratosis Pilaris!



## j_leigh77 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey ladies, this is my first post on here and I hope it will be helpful and informative for everyone.

Do you suffer from Keratosis Pilaris? KP is characterized by small white or red hardened bumps that feel dry and rough to the touch. They commonly appear on the backs of arms, thighs, buttocks, and face. It's a fact that KP affects nearly half of the population!

Unfortunately, as you have probably already discovered, there is no 'cure' for keratosis pilaris. The best way to manage this condition is to begin a regime that you will be willing to keep up with for as long as you wish to control your KP. KP will very likely come back within a few weeks of discontinuing a treatment.

That being said, I just wanted to share how I've been managing my KP lately, because I've realized results that I have not been able to achieve before with other at-home remedies. This is a regime that I have thought up by myself but I do not claim to have founded it.

It begins with dissolving Aspirin. You have probably heard of people mixing dissolved Aspirin in honey, cream or other products and applying it to the face as a skin-clearing mask. If you take a trip to MUA you will see that many people find Aspirin to help their skin a great deal. I would never suggest anyone to use something that could be toxic or dangerous on their skin. Based on my own research and background in chemistry, I believe that Aspirin is a save and effective method of improving skin conditions. If you have any doubts, please do your own research before putting Aspirin on your skin. /end disclaimer

*What You'll Need:*

1. 10-12 tabs of (preferably) uncoated Aspirin. The coated kind takes ages to dissolve.

2. Extra-virgin coconut oil (this is a soft solid). You can purchase it at most cosmetic/health food stores for a reasonable cost.

3. A gentle, non-irritating, fragrance free cleanser

4. An intensive moisturizer or moisturizer containing AHA or Urea. (I like Curel fragrance-free)


*In the Shower: *

1) Empty 3-4 tabs of uncoated Aspirin into the palm of your hand and allow a splash of water to coat it. Close your fist for about 30 seconds and when you open it, all of the Aspirin should be dissolved. (Or you can empty a bottle of Aspirin, dissolve it all in a bowl, and pour it back into the container so that it's all predissolved)

2) Rub your hands together and rub the affected area with whichever pressure you feel most comfortable with. Aspirin can be rather coarse, so make sure not to rub too vigorously. Rub in a vertical up and down motion, not a circular motion. Circular rubbing can cause small hairs to curl up and cause more plugged follicles.

3) Take another 3-4 dissolved Aspirin tabs and repeat on any other affected areas. I have 3 affected areas on my body, and I typically use 3-4 tabs per each area.

4) Don't actively rinse the Aspirin off while you wash/condition your hair, shave, whatever else. Once you are finished, use a *gentle, soap-free, fragrance-free body wash *on a loofah sponge to wash any remaining Aspirin off.

5) Open your tub of coconut oil making sure not to let too much water get in. Scoop out a generous amount with your fingers, rub hands together, and apply to all affected areas, rubbing it in like a moisturizer.

6) DO NOT actively rinse the coconut oil off once you have applied it. It will serve as a moisture barrier once you get out of the shower and will provide added protection underneath your final moisturizer

7) Dry off by patting your body down with a soft towel. Use your lotion of choice to moisturize with.

Say "holy sh*t, I haven't felt my skin this smooth in ages!"

Repeat every 3-4 days. If you don't keep it up, your skin will return to it's original state.


----------



## leelee. (Nov 20, 2008)

This sounds like it might just work!
I have KP all over and it's so gross to look at. D<

But I was wondering, is it okay to use that much aspirin? It is a blood thinner and all, so I'm a little iffy on this part.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a theard regarding KP...

http://specktra.net/f177/i-have-kera...ilaris-101305/

But I'll surely try your techniques.


----------

